# Tamiya 1-350 I-400 with P/E.



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

I decided to get out of my comfort zone and build a Sinky Thingy. She was a fun Kit to put together but the Eduard P/E was a real pain even after annealing it. I gave her a "Been at Sea for a while look" for some fun also. Any C and C's are welcome.....Cheers Mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice work. That plane doesn't come out of that hole by any chance, does it?


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

I've always thought that was one of the most interesting subs ever made. You did a great job on it and I particularly like the plane. (which did come out of that hole!)


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. Those are really neat and interesting subs. An interesting detail is that for the Panama Canal raid the Seiran bombers would not/did not have their floats fitted (one way mission) and had the paint scraped off for a bare metal finish. US markings were roughly applied. It was hoped the natural metal, US marked planes, would be mistaken for US planes operating in the canal zone.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Even without anything in the picture for size reference, it still looks like it's _BIG_ even for 1:350! 

Looks really good. :thumbsup:

HAL9001-


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

walsing said:


> I've always thought that was one of the most interesting subs ever made. You did a great job on it and I particularly like the plane. (which did come out of that hole!)


So the plane was assembled after coming out of the tube before takeoff? Looks like just about everything would have to be removed or folded. Cool. Time to do some research...


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Just to let you know that she could carry 3 Aircraft. A little bit cramped me thinks.....Cheers mark


----------



## Sgthawker (Apr 20, 2012)

surfsup said:


> Just to let you know that she could carry 3 Aircraft. A little bit cramped me thinks.....Cheers mark


Wow, you're not kidding. Were they unique aircraft that folded smaller? Talk about origami..!


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great job on the build and very nice weathering effects!


Agentsmith


----------



## Phillip1 (Jul 24, 2009)

surfsup,
Nice job on the build. I had this kit at one time, but sold it because the of the small size of the parts. I take my hat off to you getting it done!


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments Gents. Much appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Seiran was especially developed to be carried by subs. There was a land-based training version called the Nanzan that had simple stick like, non retractable landing gear. The Japanese had other sub carried bombers too like the Glen, which was the only axis aircraft to bomb the continental US during world war II.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I've seen Marks sub in the flesh and I have to say the pics don't really do it justice.
It's gorgeous!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you for your comments Chris. They are greatly appreciated.....Cheers mark


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I think they have a newer version of this same kit with the superstructure molded in clear plastic so you can see the folded airplanes stowed inside.


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

They certainly do. You can also get a Railing Set for it. The Set has some Drilling Masks also. You lay them down on the Deck and Drill out the Railing Holes. YIKES.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great build, thanks for the pix! Love the SUBS. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks for the comments my Friend......Cheers mark


----------

